# [SOLVED] Games using unusually high CPU usage.



## cjone107 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey everyone, just joined the site because I'm kinda running out of ideas as to how to fix this.
The computer has really been giving me hell recently, annoying things like networks disconnecting and software not wanting to install. But these trivial things aren't really why i'm here, i am hear for...yes. Games. 
For some irritating reason, games like Counter Strike Source and Heroes of Newerth have been using around 40-50% CPU usage in random intervals. These spikes basically make the games unplayable for about 5 minutes every 10.
I've tried:
-Reinstalling
-Updating drivers
-Malware/Spyware/Virus Scans
-Selective Startup
-Clearing up folders such as Temporary stuff etc
-Uninstalling stuff that i never use
-Changing Page File size
-System Restore (i know it's a bad idea)
-Trying different games S)
Also, other things like videos and flash are taking large amounts as well, i'm posting this in case it helps people understand better as to what my problem is.
My specs are:
300GB HDD
512 Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT (my friend said they renamed all 8x series to 9x series so this doesnt help if it's true)
3.00Ghz Intel Pentium 4 CPU
Asus P5B-MX Wifi motherboard (not sure if this will help)
I hope someone can figure out what's wrong, the games i'm running are easily met with my specs, and the random internet disconnections aren't helping me figure out what's wrong :laugh:. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## cjone107 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Games using unusually high CPU usage.*

Oh i also ran dxdiag and other stuff like that with no errors.
Just trying to make sure i list everything


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Games using unusually high CPU usage.*

Hello cjone107,

Have you run a full system virus scan lately?
It could be a virus using CPU to run dangerous processes on your computer.

Also could you please post your full system specs.
A good program to use is Everest (Download from my signature).
Go to the summary tab and post that info here.
Thanks.


----------



## cjone107 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Games using unusually high CPU usage.*

Computer
Operating system: Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack: Service Pack 3
DirectX: 4.09.00.0904(DirectX 9.0c)
Motherboard
CPU Type: DualCore Intel Pentium D 930, 3000MHz (15 x 200)
Motherboard Name: Unknown
Motherboard Chipset: Unknown
System Memory: 2048 MB
BIOS Type: AMI (02/10/07)
Display
Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT (512 MB)
Multimedia: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]
Storage
Disk Drive: MAXTOR STM3320820AS (298 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive: LG CD-RW CED-8080B (8x/4x/32x CD-RW)
Optical Drive: SONY DVD RW AW-G170A
I hope this is enough, i'm running a virus scan using ESET Trial Edition, which was supposed to be very good. I'll keep you posted if it finds anything which could be wrecking my computer. 
Thanks


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Games using unusually high CPU usage.*

Ok i'll wait for the results of the scan.


----------



## cjone107 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Games using unusually high CPU usage.*

Alrighty, i ran the scan, and nothin came up at the end results, however several popups appeared saying that Trojans could not be removed because i have not activated the antivirus software (free version). The strange thing is, the last time i tried the free trial, it could remove things fine. I'll see if there's another program as good as ESET. I also updated a critical windows component so i'll keep you posted. 
Oh, do you happen to know any decent free antivirus software? I've gone through ESET, Avira Free Antivirus, Windows Defender (seemed quite horrible) and several others. If you can think of any right off the back that's fine 'cause i don't really like asking people to surf the web for me


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Games using unusually high CPU usage.*

Avast or AVG. I prefer Avast. Can't wait till the new Avast comes out!


----------



## cjone107 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Games using unusually high CPU usage.*

After much trial and error with virus scans/spyware scans and computer cleanup programs like C-Cleaner. I've lowered the lag that's been causing all my troubles, it's still pretty bad on counter strike, but on less demanding games its absolutely fine. Thanks for all your help everyone . Let me know if anyone needs links to the stuff i used to clean it etc.
Thanks.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Games using unusually high CPU usage.*

No problem, and like Zealex said, Avast is a nice AV program to use if your looking for a free one.
Also could you kindly mark the thread as solved?


----------

